# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  δωρεα για τους νεους φιλους της λαμπας!!

## IOANNIS

περνω το θαρρος να κανω την εξης κινηση:
τι θα λεγατε να κανουμε ολοι μαζι μια δωρεαν προσφορα υλικων, για την κατασκευη ενος λαμπατου ενισχυτη, και μετα να ψηφισουμε ολα τα μελη καποιο παιδι απο το φορουμ, και να του δωσουμε τα υλικα για να κατασκευασει τον ενισχυτη?

βασικη προυποθεση θα ειναι βεβαια, οτι πρεπει να κατασκευασει τον λαμπατο ενισχυτη μεσα σε ενα μηνα, και να μας παρουσιαζει αναλυτικα ολα τα σταδια της κατασκευης του.

επισεις τα απαιτουμενα υλικα για το σχεδιο του ενισχυτη που θα επιλεχθει, θα πανε σε καποιο μελος του φορουμ, εκτος απο τα μελη που θα κανουν τις προσφορες!

περιμενω τις αποψεις σας πανω σε αυτο το θεμα, καθως και την γνωμη σας, για το σχεδιο του λαμπατου ενισχυτη!

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη σαν ιδέα καλό ακούγεται ..., αλλά επειδή με την κατασκευή ενισχυτή 
με λυχνίες, ασχολούνται μέσα στο φόρουμ το πολύ 20 άτομα. Στην ουσία 
δηλαδή το "κιτ" που θα "μαζευτεί" θα πρέπει να δωθεί σε ένα απο αυτά τα 
άτομα ..., γιατί θα ήταν άσκοπο το να τον πάρει κάποιος ο οποίος δεν θα 
ήξερε να τον φτιάξει. Γιατί όπως ξέρουμε η κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίες
απαιτεί εμπειρία (μεγάλες τάσεις για άπειρο), δεν φτάνουν απλά οι οδηγίες,
και τα "How to ...", Project info, κτλ.

Έτσι λοιπόν προτείνω εγώ, μια ιδέα  :Idea: , ξέρετε με την λάμπα απο πάνω  :W00t: , 
όποιος θέλει να συμμετάσχει στη "κλήρωση", να το δηλώσει εδώ. Να βάλεις
εσύ έναν αριθμό κατάθεσης, και όποιος θέλει να λάβει μέρος (αφού ορίσουμε
ένα μέγιστο αριθμό μελών πχ 100), να σου βάζει απο πχ 8ε. 
Εννοείται δηλαδή τον φτιάχνεις εσύ  :W00t: , (σε έφραξα ...  :Lol: ), με υλικά δικά 
σου και στο τέλος της κατασκευής, γίνεται κλήρωση 
(δεν ξέρω αυτή τη στιγμή τον τρόπο), ανάμεσα στους 100 πρώτους που 
δηλώσαν, και ο υπερτυχερός κερνάει όλο το φόρουμ  :Lol: , πλάκα κάνω. 
Ο υπερτυχερός λοιπόν "θαυμάζει" τον ενισχυτή του. Εβαλά αυτά τα "ποσά",
 εννοείται να κάνεις την δουλειά σου μιας και ο (οδοντιατρικός) χρόνος σου
 είναι πολύτιμος, με το αζημίωτο.

... δεν ξέρω μια ιδέα έριξα ...

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε γρηγορη εγω εκανα αυτην την προταση, με σκοπο να υποκινησουμε καποια ατομα απο το φορουμ, ( που ισως να μην εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα, η ειναι δυσκολο να βρουν καποια υλικα) να φτιαξουν ενα ενισχυτη! πιστευω οτι η χαρα να τον φτιαξεις μονο σου, ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο τον να τον βρεις ετοιμο!!!
τωρα οσο αφορα οτι "η κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίες απαιτεί εμπειρία" πιστευω οτι εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αλλα αμα υπαρχει ορεξη και μερακι, ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε Γιαννη πολυ καλη ιδεα μπραβο παντος ο Γρηγορης εχει δικιο θελει αρκετη πειρα οι λαμπατοι ενισχυτες και πολυ προσοχη θα πρεπει να γνωριζεις αρκετα περι λυχνιων για να κατασκευασεις εναν λαμπατο εσυ και εγω ξερουμε απο ενισχυτες με λυχνιες ο αλλος ομως μπορει να μην γνωριζει, παντος οτι βοηθεια θελουν εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## lynx

δεν νομιζω η ιδεα του Γιαννη να απευθυνεται σε μελη που γραφτηκαν μολις χτες και ρωτανε πως θα αναψουν ενα led απο μια πηγη 12V.  :Unsure: 

Εφοσον η επιλογη του ατομου θα γινει απο τους υπολοιπους, τοτε η σχετικη εμπειρια θα ειναι δεδομενη βαση των γνωσεων που εχει επιδειξει μεσω του φορουμ.

Εγω προσωπικα χαιρετιζω την ιδεα του Γιαννη!!! αν και... δεν εχω 
τιποτα να δωσω, κατι αντιστασεις μου περισσεψαν απο τον προτο μου λαμπατο.  :Cool:

----------


## costas81

...σαν ιδέα πραγματικά καταπληκτική.....πιστεύω πως ο Ioannis θέλει ουσιαστικά να μας "μπριζώσει" όλους με τις λάμπες...έχοντας κατασκευάσει την πρώτη μου λαμπάτη συσκευή μόλις πρόσφατα το βλέπω λίγο και από την πλευρά ενός άπειρου ερασιτέχνη που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με αυτά τα μαγικά εξαρτήματα......η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε την ασφάλεια πάνω απ' όλα...ειδικά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τάσεις που μπορούν να σκοτώσουν....και τις οποίες καλείται να διαχειριστεί ένας ερασιτέχνης...ηλεκτρονικο-κατασκευαστής...φανταστείτε να συμβεί κάτι σε ένα παιδί του forum..???...ποιά θα είναι η θέση μας..???.......θα σας πω λοιπόν την μικρή εμπειρία μου από την δική μου προσπάθεια...έχοντας στα χέρια μου ένα αξιόπιστο κύκλωμα κατασκεύασα πρώτα το τροφοδοτικό...όμως την κρίσιμη ώρα δεν το σύνδεσα στο ρεύμα διότι ήξερα πως οι πυκνωτές του θα κρατήσουν φορτίο μόλις το αποσυνδέσω και αν ακουμπήσουν κάπου τα χέρια μου... :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: ......έτσι όντας σίγουρος (όσο μπορούσα) για την ορθότητα του κυκλώματος, αρκέστηκα σε σχολαστικούς ελέγχους χρησιμοποώντας μόνο την λειτουργία του ωμόμετρου...όταν ολοκλήρωσα και το κύκλωμα του σήματος και αφού τα σύνδεσα...προχώρησα πολύ δυστακτικά στο να πατήσω τον διακόπτη του ρεύματος...θέλω να  πω ότι πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε πολύ πριν παρθεί μια απόφαση...από την άλλη οπωσδήποτε τίποτα δεν είναι καλύτερο από την ικανοποίηση που παίρνει ο ιδιοκατασκευαστής......η γνώμη μου λοιπόν είναι να γίνει αλλά με τρόπο ώστε να υπάρχει άμεσος έλεγχος από κάποιο έμπειρο μέλος........

----------


## xazopartalos

Πολλη καλι ιδεα αλλα αν οντος το δώσουμε σε καποιον οποιος δεν εχει πειρα????
Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο.
Εαν αποφασισετε κατι τετοιο εγω ειμαι μεσα. :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ γιαυτό έδωσα μια διαφορετική ιδέα, στο θέμα, αν ο ενισχυτής ήταν με
τρανζίστορ τότε θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα. Αλλά εδώ θα έχουμε πιθανόν και
μεγαλύτερα απο 300Vdc, λόγω των λυχνιών.

Τέλος πάντων, τουλάχιστον ας δωθεί σε κάποιον έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό, γιατί 
όσο άπειρος και να είναι με τις λυχνίες, θα είναι έμπειρος στο θέμα προστασία
απο την τάση  :Rolling Eyes: .

Όπως και να΄χει πάντως ..., Γιάννη είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση  :OK: .

----------


## sofaki

Μπράβο ioannis!!! κατα την γνώμη μου θεωρώ ότι είναι μια πάρα πολυ καλή ιδέα! :Wink:  Αν εγώ είχα ιδέα απο λάμπες θα ήθελα πολύ να πάρω μέρος...αλλά θέλω κανένα εξάμηνο με ενα χρόνο να τον τελειώσω καθώς δε ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα και δεν παθιάζομαι και πολύ!!!! :Brick wall: 
Επίσης θέλω να πω οτι όταν κάποιος αγάπα κάτι (π.χ λυχνίες..)τότε όλα μπορεί να τα κάνει...!!!! μόνο να το θελήσει, όσο ασχετος κι αν είναι!!! :Cool:

----------


## IOANNIS

επειδη δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει και πολυ ενδιαφερον, ξεκιναω μια προταση: 
ενα ενδιαφερον κυκλωμα που υπαρχει εδω στο φορουμ, και προσωπικα δεν το εχω φτιαξει (αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ,και ειναι στα μελοντικα μου σχεδια), ειναι αυτο του lazarost (SE με την 6C33C)! 

προσφερω λοιπον δωρεαν: 2 λαμπες 6C33C-B, και δυο λαμπες 6Η2Π-ΕB(ECC83) ολες καινουργιες, απο παλιο στοκ, για την κατασκευη του εν λογου ενισχυτη!  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ αν καποιος εχει να προτεινει καποιο αλλο σχεδιο, ειναι ευπροσδεκτο!!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη μιας και προσφερεις αυτες τις λυχνιες τι θα ελεγες για εναν ενισχυτη OTL μιας και αυτες η λαμπες κανουν να φυγουμε λιγο απο τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου μιας που ειναι και δυσκολο εξαρτημα ειδικα για αυτην τη λαμπα.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε θανο, και εγω το σκεφτηκα για εναν ενισχυτη OTL, αλλα  κατα την γνωμη μου εχει πιο πολλα μειονεκτηματα μια τετοια κατασκευη παρα πλεονεκτηματα! αναφερω μερικα βασικα:
-αντισταση εξοδου γυρω στα 32Ωμ και πανω
-μικρη διαρκεια ζωης τον λυχνιων
-οπωσδηποτε προστασια στην εξοδο τον ηχειων 
-λαμπες οπωσδηποτε ματσαρισμενες κ.τ.λ

ολα τα παραπανω καθως και πολλα αλλα, με κανουν να αποφευγω την κατασκευη ενος τετοιου ενισχυτη.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη  να δω και εγω το σχεδιο και να σου πω με την σειρα μου τι θα προσφερω.

----------


## IOANNIS

εγω εκανα την προταση με την 6c33c, γιατι ειναι μια κατασκευη, που δεν εχω δει να εχει υλοποιησει κανεις εδω στο φορουμ ακομα, και μου φαινετε ενδιαφερον!!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε γιαννη δεκτο μια ιδεα ειπα και σιγουρα κατασκευες με μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ειναι ποιο σιγουρες απλα αυτοι οι ενισχυτες εχουν αλλο ηχο  παντος ας μην κολλησουμε σ"αυτο.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε θανο, απλα μερικα απο τα μειονεκτηματα ειπα!!!!
παντος αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον, εγω ειμαι μεσα για εναν ενισχυτη OTL, και γενικα σε οποιες προτασεις και να γινουν, ακομα και αν τυχει και δεν εχω λαμπες, ολο και κατι θα βρω να δωρισω!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sv9cvk

Φιλε IOANNIS πολυ καλη ιδεα λοιπον εχω να δωσω αρκετα υλικα 
ΠΧ εχω μερικους πυκνωτες JENSEN paper caps μερικους ηλεκτρολυτικους της Ρubycon τους Black Gate και πολλα αλλα υλικα που τα προσφερω με την προυποθεση ο στοχος της κατασκευης και το αποτελεσμα αυτης (και οπτικο αλλα πιο πολυ ηχητικο ) να ειναι η καλη κατασκευη αλλα και ο καλος ηχος.
Αντε να δουμε

----------


## fuzz

πολυ καλη σαν ιδεα!!!!
το ηλεκτρονικο μερος ειναι το "ευκολο" μερος (για εμενα)
την κατασκευη του σασσι???ποιος την αναλαμβανει ???

----------


## λινκ 95,1

υπαρχει σασσι απο μηχανημα laser που σφυριζει για 4 λαμπες τελικες μετασχηματιστες 2χ100 watt KT88 ,6L6GC ,6146B,EL34,807,και αλλες 4 προενισχυτριες ef86,ecc88,6n1p,6gu7,6gc7,you name it.....το εκανα πριν 4 χρονια με υποσασσι για τις λυχνιες και σινεμπλοκ για τους κραδασμους...μετασχηματιστες push pull...και προδιαγραφες αμερικανικου ενισχυτη σε χαρακτηριστικα και ομορφια!...εκανα 3 ενισχυτες και οι δυο δουλευουν σαν απολυτα monitoring amplifiers στο κοσμοραδιο στη θεσσαλονικη ...αυριο θα σας ποσταρω φωτογραφιες να καταλαβετε γιατι μιλαμε...οι θεσσαλονικιοι ευπροσδεκτοι να τους θαυμασουν απο κοντα!

----------


## lynx

> πολυ καλη σαν ιδεα!!!!
> το ηλεκτρονικο μερος ειναι το "ευκολο" μερος (για εμενα)
> την κατασκευη του σασσι???ποιος την αναλαμβανει ???



το σασι μπορει να ειναι ενα κομματι λαμαρινα απο κουτι κατασκευων ή απο καποιο σιδεραδικο... μπορεις μετα να πλαισιωσεις την λαμαρινα με κομματια ξυλου και να κανεις καταπληκτικη δουλεια.

----------


## λινκ 95,1

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/images/editor/html.gif

----------


## λινκ 95,1

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/images/editor/html.gif


τι λες τωρα για τους τενεκεδες και τα ξυλα????????????

----------


## λινκ 95,1

για πες μας για τα σιδερα.....

----------


## λινκ 95,1

το απολυτο μηχανημα made in thessaloniki!

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα φιλε δημοσθενη!!!
οντως το σασι ειναι ωραιο  :Smile: 
δηλαδη σκεφτεσαι να κανεις δωρεα το σασι????  :Lol:

----------


## λινκ 95,1

γεια σου φιλε μου Γιαννη...πρεπει να παω στο εργοστασιο που το εκανα να χτυπησω ενα ακομα...αν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον για την περαιτερω κατασκευη απο τους φιλους....μεσα...ας πουμε οτι εχουμε το κουτι-σασσι...μετα ?

----------


## IOANNIS

εαν εσυ βαλεις το σασι, και βρεθουν και αλλα ατομα να βαλουνε τους μ/σ εξοδου και μ/σ τροφοδοσιας,πυκνωτες ελαιου κ.τ.λ εγω βαζω τις λαμπες!!!!  :Wink: 
ενοειται βεβαια να βρεθει, η να μας δωσεις εσυ το σωστο κυκλωμα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lynx

> τι λες τωρα για τους τενεκεδες και τα ξυλα????????????



 
οποτε βαση των απαντησεων σου στον Γιαννη, μπορουμε να ελπιζουμε στην δωρεα σου προκειμενου....  :Rolleyes:  να μην ασχοληθουμε που θα βρεθουν τενεκεδες και ξυλα για την κατασκευη του ατομου που τελικος θα εκλεχθει!

----------


## sofaki

> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/images/editor/html.gif
> 
> 
> τι λες τωρα για τους τενεκεδες και τα ξυλα????????????



Γειά σου λινκ 95,1!
Το ξέρω και το βλέπω οτι αυτό το σασσί σφυρίζει :whistle:  για αυτές τις λάμπες....αλλα δε κολλάει να κάνουμε κόντρες σε αυτό το θέμα(δωρεά για τους φίλους λάμπας)!!!
Μη ξεχνάς όμως οτι οι τενεκέδες και τα ξύλα κάνουν την διαφορά και γι'αυτο οι ενισχυτες των παιδιών ειναι άξιοι θαυμασμού , για τον κόπο τους και όχι για τα ετοιματζίδικα απόλυτα μηχανήματα.... :Shame on you:

----------


## λινκ 95,1

καλημερα σοφακι
πλακα κανουμε ...η σοφιτα μου ειναι ολη τενεκεδες βασεις λυχνιες και οτι φανταζεσαι....η κατασκευη που σας εδειξα δεν ειναι αγορασμενη...την εκανα εγω πριν λιγο καιρο με πολλη μερακι και υπομονη...οι λυχνιες ειναι η τρελλα μου!

----------


## lazarost

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους Λαμπατους !!!
Λοιπον μιας και αναφερατε το σχεδιο μου θα ηθελα να σας ενημερωσω οτι στο τμημα της προενυσχισης εχω βαλει 12ΑΧ7.
Ο λογος ειναι οτι η 6C33 εχει πολυ χαμηλο MU (5-6) οποτε θελει μεγαλη οδηγηση. Το αρχικο σχεδιο που μου ειχαν στειλει ηταν με 12SL7 GT.
Η εν λογω λυχνια εχει MU 60 και η 12ΑΧ7 100.
Οποτε επελεξα την δευτερη.
Τωρα το σχεδιο της προενισχυσης ειναι προσαρμοσμενο ωστε να βγαζει 10V μεγιστη εξοδο με παραμορφωση 0,01% :W00t: 
Στο αναλογο topic  θα ανεβασω και καποιες φωτο για την μεχρι τωρα πορεια του project.
Για εδω εγω θα κανω προσφορα 2 12ΑΧ7 JAN και επισεις αν σας ενδειαφερει να σας φτιαξω τα τυπωμενα που θα χρειαστουν.
Τουλαχιστον στον προενισχυτη θα θελετε σιγουρα.
Και φυσικα οποια τεχνικη βοηθεια.

----------


## lazarost

> για πες μας για τα σιδερα.....



Φιλε λινκ για δωσε μου πληροφοριες για το κουτι γιατι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω βρει κατι αξιολογο εδω στην Ελλαδα.
Για να το φερω απο εξω θελουν πολλα και το σκεφτομε

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε δημοσθενη τραβα καμια φωτο και το εσωτερικο του ενισχυτη, αν θελεις πεσμου γιατι εχεις  βαλει αυτους τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και δεν εβαλες τοροειδη.

----------


## sv9cvk

> το απολυτο μηχανημα made in thessaloniki!



 Μπραβο φιλε λινκ 95,1 πολυ καλη κατασκευη συγχαρητηρια 
αλλα συγνωμη  εισαι εκτος θεματος αν αρχισουμε ολοι την παρουσιαση και το ποσο ωραια ειναι αυτα που φτιαξαμε εδω την βαψαμε!!!!
Χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα..... :Wink:  :Blink: 
Λοιπον απο οτι βλεπω κατι παει να γινει τα υλικα μαζευονται σιγα σιγα
Εχω και αλλα υλικα οπως βασεις αντιστασεις χαμηλης αυτεπαγωγης κλπ οποτε  :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## IOANNIS

χαιρομαι που βλεπω συμμετοχη  :Smile: , αλλα ακομα δεν αποφασισαμε ποιος ενισχυτης θα φτιαχτει.... του φιλου lazarost, η καποιο αλλο κυκλωμα?

εαν φτιαχτει ο ενισχυτης του φιλου lazarost, τοτε μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε:
-sv9cvk : πυκνωτες, αντιστασεις χαμηλης αυτεπαγωγης, βασεις λυχνιων
-lazarost : τυπωμενα που θα χρειαστουν, η και τις λυχνιες 12ΑΧ7 JAN
-ioannis : 2Χ6C33C-B, 2x6H2Π-ΕΒ(6N2P-EV), βαζω και τον μ/σ τροφοδοσιας(οχι τοροιδη)

και μας μενουνε ακομα 2 μ/σ εξοδου, και ενα σασι, εκτος εαν προσφερει το σασι ο φιλος λινκ 95,1!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

ξεχασα να πω, οτι αν αποφασισουμε τελικα το κυκλωμα με την 6C33C, εαν θελετε πειτε μου, να ανεβασω αναλυτικα την κατασκευη του μ/σ εξοδου!!

----------


## lynx

> ξεχασα να πω, οτι αν αποφασισουμε τελικα το κυκλωμα με την 6C33C, εαν θελετε πειτε μου, να ανεβασω αναλυτικα την κατασκευη του μ/σ εξοδου!!



Γιαννη επειδη δεν εχει τυχει να δω απο κοντα 6C33C ολες εχουν 3
tips στην κορυφη?? παντος ειναι πανεμορφες, κατ'εμε παντα!  :Cool:

----------


## IOANNIS

> Γιαννη επειδη δεν εχει τυχει να δω απο κοντα 6C33C ολες εχουν 3
> tips στην κορυφη?? παντος ειναι πανεμορφες, κατ'εμε παντα!



ναι αυτες ειναι!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια εγω δεν εχω να δωσω τπτ μια και εχω ασχολιει ποτε με λαμπες... 
οταν καποιος αναλαβει να κανει την κατασκευη του ενισχυτη μεσα σε ποσο καιρο πρεπει να τον φτιαξει?

----------


## IOANNIS

πιστευω οτι ενας μηνας ειναι υπερ αρκετος, απο την στιγμη που εχεις τα παντα ετοιμα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## costas81

φίλε Ιoannis...δεν πολυασχολούμαι με λαμπάτες κατασκευές για να έχω απόθεμα από υλικά που απαιτούνται για αυτές ...έχω όμως έναν πυκνωτή 100μF/250V, έναν διπλό πυκνωτή 100+100μF/350V και έναν πυκνωτή 10μF/350V....τους προφέρω με μεγάλη χαρά αν είναι χρήσιμοι....

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη τελικα ποιο θα ειναι το σχεδιο του ενισχυτη για να δουμε τι θα δωσουμε.

----------


## lazarost

Λογο του οτι ακομα το σχεδιο το δικο μου ειναι σε εξελιξη και ψαξιμο αν θελετε μπορω να ανεβασω ενα δοκιμασμενο
Ειναι με EL34 ή ΚΤ66
Αν σας ενδειαφερει πειτε την γνωμη σας 
Απο μενα δωρο 4 ΚΤ66

----------


## IOANNIS

επειδη βλεπω οτι ξεχαστηκε το θεμα...... 
δωριζω 4 λαμπες καινουργιες 6Η13C=6080 για οποιον θελει να φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη PP με αυτες! κυκλωμα με την λαμπες αυτες υπαρχει, και το εχει φτιαξει ο φιλος χρηστος(xazopartalos).
ας φτιαξει καποιος μια λιστα με ονοματα, ωστε να ψηφισουμε ποιος θα τις παρει, μεχρι την κυριακη το βραδυ, και την δευτερα το πρωι θα τις στειλω σε οποιον παρει τις περισσοτερες ψηφους!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## xazopartalos

> επειδη βλεπω οτι ξεχαστηκε το θεμα...... 
> δωριζω 4 λαμπες καινουργιες 6Η13C=6080 για οποιον θελει να φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη PP με αυτες! κυκλωμα με την λαμπες αυτες υπαρχει, και το εχει φτιαξει ο φιλος χρηστος(xazopartalos).
> ας φτιαξει καποιος μια λιστα με ονοματα, ωστε να ψηφισουμε ποιος θα τις παρει, μεχρι την κυριακη το βραδυ, και την δευτερα το πρωι θα τις στειλω σε οποιον παρει τις περισσοτερες ψηφους!!!



Η ποιο γνωστη ονομασια τις λυχνιας ειναι 6AS7 και το σχεδιο ειναι του ελεκτορ απο τα τελευεταια τευχη που κυκλωφορισε.
Γενικα ειναι ενας ευκολος ενισχυτης και οποιος θα χρειαστει εστω και τιν παραμικρι βοηθεια εγω ειμαι εδω οπος και πολλα ατομα του forum. :Rolleyes:

----------


## lynx

> επειδη βλεπω οτι ξεχαστηκε το θεμα...... 
> δωριζω 4 λαμπες καινουργιες 6Η13C=6080 για οποιον θελει να φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη PP με αυτες! κυκλωμα με την λαμπες αυτες υπαρχει, και το εχει φτιαξει ο φιλος χρηστος(xazopartalos).
> ας φτιαξει καποιος μια λιστα με ονοματα, ωστε να ψηφισουμε ποιος θα τις παρει, μεχρι την κυριακη το βραδυ, και την δευτερα το πρωι θα τις στειλω σε οποιον παρει τις περισσοτερες ψηφους!!!



ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη... τουλαχιστον εγω εκτιμω πολυ που προσπαθεις να βοηθησεις και 
υλικα οσους θελουν να ασχοληθουν με τις λυχνιες!  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... επειδη καλοκαιριαζει και ο ελευθερος μου χρονος θα ειναι καπως περισσοτερος και επειδη δεν βλεπω και τοσο ενδιαφερον απο καποιον αλλο να κανει την πρωτη του κατασκευη με λαμπες λεω να με βαλετε υποψιφιο για να κανω την κατασκευη  :Smile:  απο τεχνικης αποψης δεν θα εχω προβλημα (αν και δεν εχω ασχολιθει ποτε ξανα με λαμπες) και στο ηλεκρονικο κομματι αλλα και στο κατασκευαστηκο κομματι (εχω οτι εργαλια χρειαζονται απο κολλητιρη μεχρι μικρη στραντζα για της λαμαρινες) βεβαια θα χρειαστει βοηθεια στο θεμα "μυστικα" στις κατασκευες με λαμπες... ειμαι και "παλιος" στο site δλδ δεν θα παει σε καποιον "αγνωστο"...

οποτε ξεκιναω την λιστα εγω

1)Nemmesis (καλητερα να με λετε Πανο)
2) ποιος θελει?
...

----------


## IOANNIS

χαιρομαι που επιτελους βλεπω ενδιαφερον!!!  :Smile: 

και μια φωτο με τις λαμπες....  :Lol:

----------


## Fxristost

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα!
Εκμεταλλευόμενος το θέμα της συζήτησης σας, θα ήθελα
να ζητήσω μια χάρη. Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε ένα βιβλίο, 
PDF ή site που να εξηγεί με τρόπο απλό και κατανοητό τα πάντα
γύρω απο το θέμα εκπομπή και λήψη ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας.

Κατα καιρούς διαβάζω πολλά στο site για λάμπες, κεραίες και σχετικά
κυκλώματα αλλά αγανακτώ με τον εαυτό μου που δε μπορώ να 
καταλάβω αυτά που λέτε. Το 'χω βαλει σκοπό όμως κάποια μέρα να
να ξεκινήσω με κάτι πολύ απλό, πχ. να φτιάξω ένα ραδιωφονάκι.
Αν και κυκλοφορούν πολλές έτοιμες κατασκευές, θέλω να το 
κάνω με το πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο (πλακέτα, κολλητήρια, μεγαφωνάκι κτλ.)

Oποιος έχει τη καλοσύνη ας μου προτείνει ένα καλό μέσο για να αρχίσω 
να μαθαίνω γύρω απο αυτό το κομμάτι των ηλεκτρονικών. 
Ευχαριστώ!

*Αν κάποιος έχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή κάποιο βιβλίο, 
μπορεί να μου το στείλει και με email στο fxristost@gmail.com

----------


## lazarost

Οι ΚΤ66 που ειχα εφυγαν οποτε αλλαζω το δωρακι μου με 2 12ΑΧ7 JAN
φυσικα με τις βασεις τους για τυπωμενο.
Θα δω βεβαια μηπως εχω και για σασι οποτε θα σας ενημερωσω.
Και φυσικα οτι αλλο μπορω να κανω δωρο

----------


## KOKAR

η προσφορά μου για το Project.
ένα φίλτρο EMI/RFI και δυο πυκνωτές 1800μF / 200v nichicon

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν υπηρχε απο αλλον ενδιαφερον, εκτος απο τον φιλο πανο(Nemmesis), οι λαμπες πανε σε αυτον!
παρακαλω τον παναγιωτη, να μου στειλει με pm την διευθυνση του!  :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Παναγιωτη και σε μενα την διευθυνση σου να σου στειλω τις 12ΑΧ7 με βασεις για τυπωμενο.Αν βρω και απλες θα τις στειλω και αυτες

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπορεί να γίνει μια λίστα με τα υλικά που συγκεντρώθηκαν και μ' αυτά που λείπουν για να συμπληρωθεί η κατασκευή;

----------


## h@ris

Ουπς τώρα το είδα... Έγω προς το παρόν μόνο 3 6n2p διαθέτω έτοιμες να δώσω. Αν χρειάζονται πολύ ευχαρίστως. Αλλά αν γίνει μια λίστα με υλικά που λείπουν όπως λέει και ο φίλος itta-vitta κάτι μπορεί να γίνει και για τα υπόλοιπα.  :Smile:

----------


## betacord85

> χαιρομαι που επιτελους βλεπω ενδιαφερον!!! 
> 
> και μια φωτο με τις λαμπες....



θεε και κυριε!!!!τις κοιταμε με θρησκευτικη ευλαβεια....σε ζυλευω.....ωραια συλλογη betacord85 japan made

----------


## lazarost

Καλημερα....
Εκτος απο τις 2 12ΑΧ7 με τις βασεις τους δινω ακομα ενα δωρο.
2 πυκνωτες 1μ/630V SOLEN
2 πυκνωτες 4,7μ/630V SOLEN.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε παναγιωτη(Nemmesis), ακομα περιμενω να μου στειλεις με pm τα στοιχεια σου......  :Sad: 
μαλον δεν εχει φαινετε ενδιαφερον, οι προσφορα εμενα, του φιλου lazarost, του φιλου KOKAR, καθως και αλλον μελων, που μπορει να προσεφεραν και αλλα υλικα!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

> φιλε παναγιωτη(Nemmesis), ακομα περιμενω να μου στειλεις με pm τα στοιχεια σου...... 
> μαλον δεν εχει φαινετε ενδιαφερον, οι προσφορα εμενα, του φιλου lazarost, του φιλου KOKAR, καθως και αλλον μελων, που μπορει να προσεφεραν και αλλα υλικα!!!



αα εγινε καποιο λαθος... αν διαβασεις το προηγουμενο μου ποστ ξεκινησα μια λιστα με τους ενδιαφερομενους... και εβαλα στην λιστα το ονομα μου.. ακομα δεν βλεπω καποιον αλλο να θελει να κανει την κατασκευη αυτος οποτε αν συμφωνουν και οι αλλοι δωρητες να κανω εγω την κατασκευη ευχαριστως να στειλω να στοιχεια μου...

----------


## KOKAR

ωραία, τότε έκλεισε σε εσένα φίλε Nemmesis....

----------


## lynx

> μαλον δεν εχει φαινετε ενδιαφερον, οι προσφορα εμενα, του φιλου lazarost, του φιλου KOKAR, καθως και αλλον μελων, που μπορει να προσεφεραν και αλλα υλικα!!!



Γιαννη οπως εχω πει σε αλλα ποστς μου ειναι πολυ συμαντικη κινηση και απο εσενα και απο τα υπολοιπα παιδια!  :Smile:  εγω δεν εβαλα συμετοχη γιατι αν με επιλεγατε δεν θα μπορουσα να φτιαξω συντομα τον ενισχυτη μιας και βασικα πραγματα δεν τα εχω oπως μετασχηματιστες κλπ.

φιλε nemmesis συγχαρητηρια οι λαμπες δειχνουν πολυ οραιες!!  :W00t:

----------


## sv9cvk

Καλησπερα
Το σχεδιο ποιο ειναι για να δω τι υλικα εχω θα δωσω και εγω???

----------


## Phatt

> Γιαννη οπως εχω πει σε αλλα ποστς μου ειναι πολυ συμαντικη κινηση και απο εσενα και απο τα υπολοιπα παιδια!  εγω δεν εβαλα συμετοχη γιατι αν με επιλεγατε δεν θα μπορουσα να φτιαξω συντομα τον ενισχυτη μιας και βασικα πραγματα δεν τα εχω oπως μετασχηματιστες κλπ.




+1 και απο εμενα.Εγω αυτη την στιγμη μαζευω υλικα για να στησω εναν SE με τις el84.To οτι δεν υπαρχει το ενδιαφερον που ισως να περιμενατε/θελατε δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι δεν χαιρετιζουμε την κινηση η οτι δεν ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο.Ευχαριστουμε ως νεοι, αλλα δεν θα ειναι εγωιστικο, να παρω τα υλικα για κατασκευη που δεν θα υλοποιησω, τουλαχιστον οχι συντομα;Το ενδιαφερον μας ειναι μεγαλο, αλλα απλα ειμαστε εμεις ατυχοι, που δεν μπορουμε στην συγκεκριμενη στιγμη να χρισιμοποιησουμε τα υλικα που προσφερετε.Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Nemmesis

ωραια λοιπον αναλαμβανω εγω την κατασκευη  :Smile:  ευχομαι μονο να μην κολλησω με την λαμπες και ξεχασω ολα τα αλλα  :Tongue2: ¨






> Καλησπερα
> Το σχεδιο ποιο ειναι για να δω τι υλικα εχω θα δωσω και εγω???



παιδια ειναι καλητερα να αποφασισουμε σε ποιο σχεδια-κυκλωμα θα βασηστω ετσι ωστε να μην μου ερθουν υλικα τα οποια δεν θα δουλευτουν σε αυτην την κατασκευη?

το μονο κομματι που ζοριζει λιγο ειναι οι μετασχηματιστες εννοειται οτι πρεπει να δωσω καποια χρηματα για την αγορα τους απλα λεω αν γινεται να με εξυπηρετηση καποιο μελος απο εδω μεσα που ξερει... δλδ να στειλω τα λεφτα για τους μετασχηματιστες σε αυτο το ατομο και με τις γνωσεις του να παραγγηλει και να μου τους στειλει

----------


## h@ris

Για να ακούμε ιδέες για το σχέδιο και να βοηθήσουμε όπου μπορούμε  :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

Αν παρεις του ιωαννη τις 6080
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...highlight=6080
δοκιμασμενου απο χαζοπαρταλο
εχω και αρκετες αντιστασεις μ.φιλμ και καποιους πυκνωτες σηματος μκπ
 Click Image to Enlarge Image Hosting
Αποφασιστε το σχεδιο και περιμενω στοιχεια να στειλω οτι μπορω

----------


## sakis18

Καταξοδεύτηκε ο Kokar  :Lol:  :Lol: .
Στο τσάμπα πάει να την βγάλει ,και δίνει απλόχερα 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς καί ένα φίλτρο ΕΜΙ/RFI καί μάλιστα πιθανόν μεταχειρισμένο. :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: 






> η προσφορά μου για το Project.
> ένα φίλτρο EMI/RFI και δυο πυκνωτές 1800μF / 200v nichicon

----------


## KOKAR

> Καταξοδεύτηκε ο Kokar .
> Στο τσάμπα πάει να την βγάλει ,και δίνει απλόχερα 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς καί ένα φίλτρο ΕΜΙ/RFI καί μάλιστα πιθανόν μεταχειρισμένο.



Αυτά έχω, αυτά δίνω ……  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis18

Βρέ Κokar τι αυτά έχεις ? ,εδώ έχουμε δεί όλοι φωτός από το τελειότερο και αρτιότερο εργαστήρι σου ,καί πάς να τήν βγάλεις στο τζάμπα ?. Εδώ μόλις είδα την δωρεά καί τό post σου, μπήκα μέ αγωνία μέσα να δώ τί θά κάνεις δωρεά ,περίμενα νά άβαζες λοταρία κανα παλαιό παλμογράφο που στον ειχε αφησει καποιος για επισκευή ,αλλα λόγο χρεών τήν έκανε για Γουαρδελούπι και σου έμεινε   :Lol: ,η καμμιά 14 αρα ΤV ξεχασμένη με τον κύριο αυτής νά έχει αποδημήση είς κύριον καί να έχει μείνη στο ράφι του πάγκου αμανάτη  :Lol:  ,η κανα παλαιό DVD που το άφησε η κυρία Μελπωμένη ,και μόλις ακουσε την  λυπητερή ταρίφα της επισκευής ,έπαθε πατατράκ και είπε στό χαρίζω  :Lol: ,η κανα παλαιό πικάπ με δίσκους βινιλίου που το άφησε για επισκευή καποιος ηλικιωμένος με Αιτσχάιμερ καί ξέχασε να έρθει να το πάρει  :Lol: ,και βλέπω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το φιλτρο και έπεσα απο την καρέκλα απο τα γέλια  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## KOKAR

> Βρέ Κokar τι αυτά έχεις ? ,εδώ έχουμε δεί όλοι φωτός από το τελειότερο και αρτιότερο εργαστήρι σου ,καί πάς να τήν βγάλεις στο τζάμπα ?. Εδώ μόλις είδα την δωρεά καί τό post σου, μπήκα μέ αγωνία μέσα να δώ τί θά κάνεις δωρεά ,περίμενα νά άβαζες λοταρία* κανα παλαιό παλμογράφο* που στον ειχε αφησει καποιος για επισκευή ,αλλα λόγο χρεών τήν έκανε για Γουαρδελούπι και σου έμεινε  ,*η καμμιά 14 αρα ΤV* ξεχασμένη με τον κύριο αυτής νά έχει αποδημήση είς κύριον καί να έχει μείνη στο ράφι του πάγκου αμανάτη  ,*η κανα παλαιό DVD* που το άφησε η κυρία Μελπωμένη ,και μόλις ακουσε την  λυπητερή ταρίφα της επισκευής ,έπαθε πατατράκ και είπε στό χαρίζω ,*η κανα παλαιό πικάπ με δίσκους βινιλίου* που το άφησε για επισκευή καποιος ηλικιωμένος με Αιτσχάιμερ καί ξέχασε να έρθει να το πάρει ,και βλέπω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το φιλτρο και έπεσα απο την καρέκλα απο τα γέλια



Και που ακριβός θα βοηθούσαν αυτά που ανάφερες 
για την κατασκευή του λάπατου ???

----------


## sakis18

Γιά εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς ολο και κάποιος μαστροχαλαστής  :Lol: ,θα είχε την ευκαιρία να πειραματιστή με τα παραπάνω  :Laugh: ,καί νά τριφτή καλύτερα σε κάτι παλαιό,πού νά αξίζη  τον κόπο νά φτιάξει  :Smile: 
Στήν επόμενη δωρεά θα ήθελα αν γίνετε να δωρήσεις κάτι από τα παραπάνω που σίγουρα υπαρχουν ξεχασμένα στο εργαστήρι σου.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε θαναση(sakis1 :Cool: , παντα κατα την γνωμη μου, δεν ειναι σωστο ετσι οπως μιλας για τον φιλο κωστα!
πρωτον, ο καθε ενας απο εμας προσφερει οτι θελει, η οτι μπορει, και παντα, ακομα και μια αντισταση και ενα πυκνωτη να προσφερη καποιος, ειναι καλοδεχουμενα, και πρεπει να τον ευχαριστησουμε. και δευτερον εαν εσυ ειχες προσφερει κατι καλυτερο σε αυτη την δωρεα, 'ισως' και να ειχες το δικαιωμα να κανεις αυτην την παρατηρηση στον φιλο κωστα, αλλα τωρα συγνωμη που στο λεω, δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να πεις τιποτα, και μαλιστα σε ενα μελος, ο οποιος εχει βοηθηση και εχει συμβαλλει παρα πολυ σε αυτο το φορουμ!! 

παντα φιλικα και χωρις παραξηγηση!!!!

----------


## sakis18

Φίλε Γιάννη (ΙOANNI :Smile: )χωρις παρεξηγηση και απο μενα ,αλλα ο Κοkar δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε συνήγορο,απο τα γραπτα του εχω διαπιστώση οτι ξερει να απανταει σε κατι που ειπωνετε,και ειδικά άν τον ενοχλεί κατι .Και δέν είδα κάτι μεμπτό στον γραπτό μου λόγο :Wink: 
Εγώ δεν έχω να προσφέρω δυστυχώς κατι,γιατι ειμαι νεος στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών,οταν κάποτε αποκτήσω το πτυχίο,και εχω και ενα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήρι απο τα αρτιότερα σάν του Κοkar,τότε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θά προσφέρω.Αλλο το οτι εχει βοηθηση και συμβαλει στο forum ,αυτο ειναι stadar ,αλλα εγώ θα περίμενα και θα ήθελα νά κάνει δωρεά κατι απο τα παραπάνω που προανέφερα 

παντα φιλικά και χωρίς παραξήγηση!!!!.

----------


## antonis_x

> αλλα εγώ θα περίμενα και θα ήθελα νά κάνει δωρεά κατι απο τα παραπάνω που προανέφερα



Ολα αυτά που ανέφερες τι σχέση έχουν με τη 'δωρεά για τους νέους φίλους της λάμπας' που είναι και το θέμα?

Τέλοσπαντων, η κίνηση μετράει και όχι η ποσότητα ή το κόστος των υλικών..κάποιος μπορεί να προσφέρει μία αντίσταση κάποιος άλλος μια συμβουλή που θα φανεί ποιό χρήσιμη και από την αντίσταση..και μόνο ότι μπαίνει κάποιος στον κόπο να απαντήσει σε κάποιο θέμα με σκοπό να βοηθήσει,ή στον κόπο να στείλει κάτι για να βοηθήσει(οτι κι αν είναι αυτό) είναι σημαντικό..

φιλικά Αντώνης..

----------


## KOSTAS NAF

Φιλε Γιαννη απευθυνομαι σε σενα και επικροτω την ιδεα σου. Ειμαι παλιος στα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα εχω να ασχοληθω με κατασκευη 20 χρονια. Συνεπως δεν εχω πλεον παρακαταθηκη εξαρτηματων για να προσφερω κατι για το progect σου.Ομως δεχομαι να συμμετεχω οικονομικα σε αυτο γιατι σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν καποια εξαρτηματα που δεν θα υπαρχουν στο stock καποιου φιλου (Μ/Τ τροφοδ.Μ/Τ εξοδου κλπ).Πιστευω οτι 5-10 απο εμας μπορουμε να τα προσφερουμε. Αντιστοιχουν με 3-4 καφεδες σε καφετερια.  Τελος χαιρετιζω ολους τους φιλους και να σας πω οτι με τον τροπο σας με βαλατε και μενα παλι στην πριζα και σκεφτομαι να κατασκευασω τον ενισχυτη του Θανου 2Χ37W με τις ΚΤ88.

----------


## xazopartalos

Φιλε sakis δεν ξερω τι μπωρει να γνωριζεις εσυ για τον φιλο kokar αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ο καθενας προσφερη οτι μπωρει και αυτο ειναι απολυτος σεβαστο!!!!!!!
Και στο κατο κατο δεν τον υποχρεωσε κανεις να το κανει αλλα ουτε και τα υπολοιπα παιδια.
Αντι να τους πουμε μπραβο τους τα ριχνουμε κι΄ολας? :Confused1:

----------


## Phatt

> Τέλοσπαντων, η κίνηση μετράει και όχι η ποσότητα ή το κόστος των υλικών..



 :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause: 

Πεστα Αντωνη...


Απο την αλλη επιτρεψτε μου να σχολιασω την συζητηση μεταξυ του Σακη, του Κωστα και του Γιαννη.
Αφ'ενος πρεπει να εξετασουμε την περιπτωση ο Κωστας και ο Σακης να γνωριζονται και απο αλλου και να εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα ο Κωστας στον Σακη να κανει σχολια τα οποια στο ματι ενος τριτου μπορει να μοιαζουν προσβλητικα.(Κοντολογις ειναι πολυ πιθανον ο Σακης ηθελε να αστειευτει(ειτε εχει μια πιο αντετη σχεση με τον Κωστα ειτε οχι), χωρις να εννοει πραγματικα αυτα που ειπε.)

Αφ'ετερου ο Γιαννης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παντα με καλη θεληση και γνωριζοντας την εν γενει προσφορα του Κωστα, αισθανθηκε σωστο να υπερασπιστει τον Κωστα, οχι γιατι ο Κωστας το χρειαζεται προφανως, αλλα ως δικη του πρωτοβουλια και ισως υποχρεωση.

Εγω κανω αναφορα και λεω τη γνωμη μου ως απλος παρατηρητης, χωρις προφανως να ειμαι εμπλεκομενος καθολου στην υποθεση, απλα βρηκα ευκαρια για φλυαρια και αγορευση  :Tongue2: 

Σε καθε περιπτωση, για να πουμε και κατι σοβαρο, ψηφιζω στο επακρο την αποψη του Αντωνη...

----------


## KOKAR

> Πεστα Αντωνη...
> 
> 
> Απο την αλλη επιτρεψτε μου να σχολιασω την συζητηση μεταξυ του Σακη, του Κωστα και του Γιαννη.
> *Αφ'ενος πρεπει να εξετασουμε την περιπτωση ο Κωστας και ο Σακης να γνωριζονται και απο αλλου και να εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα ο Κωστας στον Σακη να κανει σχολια τα οποια στο ματι ενος τριτου μπορει να μοιαζουν προσβλητικα.*(Κοντολογις ειναι πολυ πιθανον ο Σακης ηθελε να αστειευτει(ειτε εχει μια πιο αντετη σχεση με τον Κωστα ειτε οχι), χωρις να εννοει πραγματικα αυτα που ειπε.)
> 
> Αφ'ετερου ο Γιαννης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παντα με καλη θεληση και γνωριζοντας την εν γενει προσφορα του Κωστα, αισθανθηκε σωστο να υπερασπιστει τον Κωστα, οχι γιατι ο Κωστας το χρειαζεται προφανως, αλλα ως δικη του πρωτοβουλια και ισως υποχρεωση.
> 
> Εγω κανω αναφορα και λεω τη γνωμη μου ως απλος παρατηρητης, χωρις προφανως να ειμαι εμπλεκομενος καθολου στην υποθεση, απλα βρηκα ευκαρια για φλυαρια και αγορευση 
> ...



Το μέλος sakis18 *δεν το γνωρίζω*
Μπορεί αυτός να με γνωρίζει από άλλα forum που μπαίνω 
Και «βγαίνω» με το ίδιο nickname (kokar).
Σίγουρα όμως αυτος δεν «βγαίνει» με το nickname sakis18

----------


## KOKAR

> Φίλε Γιάννη (ΙOANNI)χωρις παρεξηγηση και απο μενα ,αλλα ο Κοkar δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε συνήγορο,απο τα γραπτα του εχω διαπιστώση οτι ξερει να απανταει σε κατι που ειπωνετε,και ειδικά άν τον ενοχλεί κατι .Και δέν είδα κάτι μεμπτό στον γραπτό μου λόγο
> *Εγώ δεν έχω να προσφέρω δυστυχώς κατι,γιατι ειμαι νεος στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών,οταν κάποτε αποκτήσω το πτυχίο*,και εχω και ενα ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήρι απο τα αρτιότερα σάν του Κοkar,τότε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θά προσφέρω.Αλλο το οτι εχει βοηθηση και συμβαλει στο forum ,αυτο ειναι stadar ,αλλα εγώ θα περίμενα και θα ήθελα νά κάνει δωρεά κατι απο τα παραπάνω που προανέφερα 
> 
> παντα φιλικά και χωρίς παραξήγηση!!!!.



Από την παραπάνω πρόταση μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι ούτε
η ηλικία μας συμπίπτει…

----------


## KOKAR

> Βρέ Κokar τι αυτά έχεις ? ,εδώ έχουμε δεί όλοι φωτός από το τελειότερο και αρτιότερο εργαστήρι σου ,καί πάς να τήν βγάλεις στο τζάμπα ?. *Εδώ μόλις είδα την δωρεά καί τό post σου, μπήκα μέ αγωνία μέσα να δώ τί θά κάνεις δωρεά* ,περίμενα νά άβαζες λοταρία κανα παλαιό παλμογράφο που στον ειχε αφησει καποιος για επισκευή ,αλλα λόγο χρεών τήν έκανε για Γουαρδελούπι και σου έμεινε  ,η καμμιά 14 αρα ΤV ξεχασμένη με τον κύριο αυτής νά έχει αποδημήση είς κύριον καί να έχει μείνη στο ράφι του πάγκου αμανάτη  ,η κανα παλαιό DVD που το άφησε η κυρία Μελπωμένη ,και μόλις ακουσε την  λυπητερή ταρίφα της επισκευής ,έπαθε πατατράκ και είπε στό χαρίζω ,η κανα παλαιό πικάπ με δίσκους βινιλίου που το άφησε για επισκευή καποιος ηλικιωμένος με Αιτσχάιμερ καί ξέχασε να έρθει να το πάρει ,και βλέπω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το φιλτρο *και έπεσα απο την καρέκλα απο τα γέλια*



Και ότι το πρώτο ποστ που έκανε στο forum
Ήταν για να μου την «πει» με βάζει σε σκέψης…

----------


## Nemmesis

οκ να μιλησω και εγω τωρα.... φιλτατε sakis18 νομιζω δεν εχεις κανενα μα απολητως κανενα δικαιωμα να κρινεις τι δωριζει ο καθενας εδω μεσα... και στο κατο κατο αυτο το φιλτρο του kokar εγω δεν εχω οποτε ειναι οτι πρεπει για την κατασκευη... και στο κατο κατο οταν εγω θα εχω τελειωσει τον ενισχητη δεν θα ειναι ωραιο να ξερω οτι τις λυχνιες τις εχω απο καποιο κυριο στην κρητη τον οποιο δεν εχω συναστησει ποτε (ακομα  :Rolleyes:  ) στην ζωη μου και τον ξερω μονο απο το site.. επισης και το παραμικρο πηνιο-αντισταση να ειναι απο καποιους αλλους? οχι λογο αξιας αλλα της "κινησης" που εκανα ολοι αυτοι για να ερθουν τα πραγματα σε εμενα? 

εσυ αν περιμενεις καποιος να σου χαρισει καποιον χαλασμενο παλμογραφο μαλλον ψαχνεις για καναν μ...κα τον οποιο μαλιστα θα τον κοροιδευεις στους φιλους σου την επομενη φορα που θα πας για καφε...

Τα στοιχεια μου δεν τα εστειλα ακομα σε κανεναν για να μην αρχισουν να μου ερχονται πραγματα τα οποια δεν θα δουλευτουν στην κατασκευη...
Ξεκιναω με τον IOANNIS μιας και αυτος δωριζει τα ποιο βασικα που ειναι οι λυχνιες...  

Τωρα για το θεμα με τους μετασχηματιστες: σαφως και δεν προσπαθω να κανω ενα μηχανημα στο τζαμπα οποτε συγουρα και μεταχειρισμενοι να ειναι οι μετασχηματιστες καποια λεφτα θα δωσω τουλαχιστον... αλλα αν ειναι καινουργοιει θα ηθελα αν γινεται καποιος που το εχει ξανακανει να του στειλω τα λεφτα και να μου τους παραγγειλει...

----------


## moutoulos

*Sakis18 ...

*Μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ προφανώς να μάθεις κάτι απο κατασκευές και
"ηλεκτρονικά" γενικά.

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το λόγο με τον οποίο απαιτείς απο το μέλος KOKAR, να 
χαρίσει κάτι εξωπραγματικό ..., εξάλλου στη κίνηση που έκανε ο IOANNIS 
και μπράβο του, δεν έβαλε κάποιο "πλαφόν", ή όριο πιο απλά, στη δωρεά υλικών.
Αντί λοιπόν να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις όλα αυτά που λέγονται για κατασκευές 
και ηλεκτρονικά, κάθεσαι και κρίνεις ...

Πέρα απο αυτό, "χαλάς" το τόπικ με ανούσιες με βάση το θέμα, απαντήσεις.
Θα σου κάνω παράκληση ή να συμμορφωθείς, ή να σταματήσεις να ποστάρεις
αν δεν έχεις κάτι επι της ουσίας.

Επι του θέματος συνέχεια ...

----------


## h@ris

Επειδή έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά και σωστά πράγματα σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά του παραπάνω μέλους εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες και συνεχίζω επί του θέματος.

Σχέδιο βρέθηκε; Να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε. Προφανώς μιλάμε για single end έτσι;

----------


## sakis18

Καλησπέρα
Αν γνώριζα οτι θα δημιουργηθή τόσο μεγάλο θέμα ,δεν θα είχα αναφέρει τίποτα πιστέψτε με.
Λυπάμαι που πήρε το θέμα τοσο μεγάλες διαστάσεις ,και θέλω να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από τόν Κokar,και απο όλα τα μέλη τού forum ,πού άθελα μου δημιουργήθηκε τοσο μεγάλο θέμα,γιά το τίποτα.

----------


## Phatt

Εμενα μ'αρεσει αυτη η κινηση, εαν ειναι ειλικρινης.Αυτο που εχω μεγαλη απορια ειναι το εξης.Που στο γκρεμο ξερεις εσυ, εαν ο Κωστας εχει εργαστηριο και μαλιστα μεγαλο, εαν ασχολειται με τις επισκευες επαγγελματικα και λοιπα τετοια, ενω αυτος υποστηριζει οτι δεν σε γνωριζει;

----------


## KOKAR

> Εμενα μ'αρεσει αυτη η κινηση, εαν ειναι ειλικρινης.Αυτο που εχω μεγαλη απορια ειναι το εξης.Που στο γκρεμο ξερεις εσυ, εαν ο Κωστας εχει εργαστηριο και μαλιστα μεγαλο, εαν ασχολειται με τις επισκευες επαγγελματικα και λοιπα τετοια, ενω αυτος υποστηριζει οτι δεν σε γνωριζει;



η μόνη περίπτωση είναι να έχει άλλο nickname και να με γνωρίζει από 
άλλο forum , αλλά και πάλι το νεαρό της ηλικίας δεν μου αφήνει περιθώρια !

----------


## lazarost

Τελικα αλλιως ξεκινησε το τοπικ και αλλου φτασαμε......
Για χαλαραααααααααααα και κανονιστε τι σχεδιο θα φτιαχτει να δουμε τις δωρεες οεο !!!!!
Ελα να ετοιμαζουμε τα πακετα..........και χωρις πολλα πολλα λογια 
Αντε να μην τα παρω στο κρανιο  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis18

Παναγιώτη και Κokar
Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε τούς επιθεωρητές Κλουζώ (χαριτολογοντας μην παρεξηγηθώ παλι ) :Lol: 
Η απάντηση ειναι πολυ απλή και δεν χρειαζεται μεγάλη σκέψη ,ειμαι γραμμένος στο forum 20 περίπου μέρες ,και έχω διαβάσει άπειρα threads ,και έχω δει και κατασκευές τού Κokar απίθανες και μπράβο του,
απλά ειναι τα πράγματα,δεν χρειάζεται να κυνηγάμε Δόν Κιχώτες και φαντάσματα εκεί πού δεν υπάρχουν,γιά μενα το θέμα  εχει τελειώσει ζητώντας δημόσια συγγνώμη από όλους .
(Συγχωρήστε με αλλά το θεμα για μενα εχει τελειώσει,δεν θά το συνεχίσω ,οτι άλλο και να ειπωθεί γιά μένα)

----------


## spirakos

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεπ τι γινεται εδω?σας τσακωσα πουλακια μου.....
εγραψα μια απαντηση σημερα μετα απο μερες και μπηκα να δω την επομενη απο το πρωι ως τωρα και βλεπω +2 σελιδες απαντησεις οπου μονο η σφαγη λειπει(μακαρι να ειχε να εβγενα στη τηλεοραση)και επειδη ειμαι κουβαρντας προσφερω και ενα ολοκληρο μετρο καλωδιο 0.75 καρε μαζι με 10 εκατοστα κολληση

----------


## moutoulos

Sakis18, δεκτή !!!.

Παιδιά μην το διαλύσουμε το ωραίο τόπικ του IOANNIS. Τέλος με το μεγάλο
OffTopic. Βρείτε τι σχέδιο θα φτιάξει ο Παναγιώτης ...  :Huh: , άντε μην τα πάρει
στο κρανίο και ο Λάζαρος  :Mr. Green: .

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον τωρα ετοιμαζω και εγω το πακετο...  :Lol: 
το πακετο περιεχει:
4X6H13C
2X6N2P-EV(ECC83)
2X6H8C(μπορουν να μπουν στην θεση της ecc82)
και 2 πυκνωτες 50μf στα 450volt
σαν κυκλωμα, αυτο που εχει φτιαξει ο φιλος χρηστος φαινετε οκ! επισης το κυκλωμα που εχει φτιαξει ο χρηστος, χρειαζετε 2 λαμπες 6H13C,αλλα εγω δινω δυο παραπανω, μηπως και αλλαξουν τα σχεδια στην πορεια!!!  :Smile: 
ακομα να πω οτι ολες οι λαμπες ειναι καινουργιες!!!
αυτα...........

και μια φωτο!!!

----------


## xazopartalos

Mραβο σου Γιαννη αρχηγος.
Αν και εγω λογο προβληματος δεν μπωρεσα να βοηθησω δυστηχος :Sad: .
Ηθελα να βαλω τους Μ/Σ αλλα αλλα αλλα........ :Unsure:

----------


## lynx

> Mραβο σου Γιαννη αρχηγος.
> Αν και εγω λογο προβληματος δεν μπωρεσα να βοηθησω δυστηχος.
> Ηθελα να βαλω τους Μ/Σ αλλα αλλα αλλα........



 


O PCΜan με το τυλιχτιρι του που ειναι?  :Lol:  λεω να τον βαζουμε να μας
φτιαχνει κανα μετασχηματιστη με το αζημιωτο παντα!  :Rolleyes: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40612


@IOANNIS εισαι απιστευτος!!!  :Smile:

----------


## drPanos

θα ψαξω να βρω κανεναν μετασχηματιστη...  250 - 350v  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

IOANNIS ενα μηχανιματακι ξεκινησαμε να κανουμε μην με κανεις να νιωθω υποχρεωμενος μια ζωη... παιδια για τους μετασχηματιστες επειδη μπορω να τυλιξω και εγω λετε αν παρω καποιους κοινους ετοιμους εγω και τους αλαξω τα τυληγματα να ειναι οκ? γιατι το μονο προβλημα εκει το βλεπω..

----------


## IOANNIS

το δεματακι εφυγε για τον φιλο παναγιωτη!!  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

> το δεματακι εφυγε για τον φιλο παναγιωτη!!



Και σκέψου Γιάννη ..., το δεματάκι θα διασχίσει (Κρήτη - Πτολεμαΐδα) όλη 
την Ελλάδα.

----------


## h@ris

> IOANNIS ενα μηχανιματακι ξεκινησαμε να κανουμε μην με κανεις να νιωθω υποχρεωμενος μια ζωη... παιδια για τους μετασχηματιστες επειδη μπορω να τυλιξω και εγω λετε αν παρω καποιους κοινους ετοιμους εγω και τους αλαξω τα τυληγματα να ειναι οκ? γιατι το μονο προβλημα εκει το βλεπω..




Αν αποφασίσεις να τους κάνεις μόνος σου να βρούμε αν είναι τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις. Έχω βρει μια εταιρία εδώ Αθήνα που έχει τα πάντα με τους μετασχηματιστές. Οπότε μου λέτε διαστάσεις κλπ και τα υλικά των μ/τ δικά μου  :Smile: 

Συνήθως τα έχουν ετοιμοπαράδωτα οπότε δεν θα καθυστερήσει καθόλου...

----------


## Phatt

Χαρη για δωσε πληροφοριες, εχεις ψωνισει, εχουν καλα πραματα;Απο τιμες;

----------


## h@ris

Επειδή τους μ/τ τους πήρα έτοιμους  (παραγγελία) αφού ήταν πρώτη κατασκευή και δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω με πολλά και στο τέλος να μην ξέρω τι φταίει, δεν πήρα υλικά για πυρήνες κλπ. Πήρα μόνο κάτι καπάκια αργότερα από εκεί και είναι ιδιαίτερα φιλικοί και ευγενικοί. Από τιμές καλές μου φάνηκαν (χωρίς να ξέρω και πολλά). Τα καπάκια γύρω στα 30 λεπτά το ένα τα έχει...

Λέγεται Καλύβης, είναι στην Ορφέως και έχει και site http://www.kalivis.com/

----------


## Phatt

Σε αυτον δινεις και παραγγελια να σου τυλιξει, η μονο υλικα πουλαει;

----------


## h@ris

Αυτός μόνο πουλάει υλικά. Για τύλιγμα πήγα στην Alkyon (Βασίλης Κάλφας) στην Ακαδημία Πλάτωνος. Είναι στην οδό Τηλεφάνους. 21 νούμερο νομίζω.

Ελπίζω να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση. Αν είναι να το αφαιρέσω :P

----------


## Phatt

Να με συγχωρεσετε που βγαινω λιγο off-topic εδω, αλλα τι προτιματε, οι Μ/Σ να ειναι φτιαχτοι η αγοραστοι ετοιμοι;Υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιου Ελληνα επαγγελματια η δουλεια να κοντραρεται σε ποιοτητα με καποια καλη απο αυτες που γνωριζουμε(Hammond, Amplico);Εχουμε διαφορες στις τιμες και αν ναι ποσο μεγαλες;

----------


## spirakos

για Ε Ι δε ξερω καποιον καλο μαστορα
αλλα για τοροιδεις ειναι ο γιατρας
τροφοδοσιας 300Βαττ 55Ευρω
και ειδα πως τυλαγε και ε3οδου για ΡΡ(δε ξερω τιμη)

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε παναγιωτη εφτασε το δεμα η ακομα??

----------


## Nemmesis

> φιλε παναγιωτη εφτασε το δεμα η ακομα??



ακομα... και το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη ο ταχυδρομος της γειτονιας μου ειναι λιγο κουλος αφηνει οπου νανε τα δεματα-λογαργιασμους μου κλπ εχω επιστρατευση καθε γειτονα να κοιταει για το χαρτακι καθε μερα οσο δουλευω... ας ελπισουμε το μεσημερι να με περιμενει μια εκπληξη...

----------


## PCMan

> O PCΜan με το τυλιχτιρι του που ειναι?  λεω να τον βαζουμε να μας
> φτιαχνει κανα μετασχηματιστη με το αζημιωτο παντα! 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40612
> 
> 
> @IOANNIS εισαι απιστευτος!!!



Με φώναξε κανείς?  :Tongue: 

Αν μπορώ να το κάνω ή να έρθει εδώ ο παναγιώτης να το το τυλίξουμε μαζί, δε έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Καλό θα μου κάνει γιατί δεν έχω ξανατυλίξει τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή!

----------


## Nemmesis

θα δουμε PCman amigo... και ναι... μολις τωρα με πηρε τηλ ενας γειτονας οτι εχω χαρτακι για δεμα απο το Ηρακλειο Κρητης :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## lynx

updates εχουμε? χαχα..  :Cool:

----------

